# Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 under LN2@ 5516.5 GHz  – super_pi 1m – 8.344



## BigJoe (Jan 3, 2008)

Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 under LN2@ 5516.5 GHz  – super_pi 1m – 8.344 

Today afternoon the Serbian Xtreme Team (animaN, BigJoe, CAR, Shiki and Spacemaster), with our guests d0minat0r and Northwood (SX-Team moderator), had an opportunity to “test-drive” the new Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 processor… you can see the results for yourselves.

System specs:
_ASUS Maximus Extreme_ (*sponsored by ASUS*)
_Intel Core 2 Duo E8500@ 5516 MHz under LN2 (-110C)_
_OCZ Platinum DDR3 1800_ (*sponsored by EuroLink Beograd*)
_Cooler Master Real Power Pro 1250W _(*sponsored by Cooler Master*)
*Undertaker rev. 1.02 CPU POT - SX-TEAM*

























More pics:
HERE


----------



## choppy (Jan 3, 2008)

showoffs


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice...but I'd like to see how this thing clocks with a good air cooler. That is how most of us will use it.


----------



## Ripper3 (Jan 3, 2008)

Heh, great first post in the thread.

Nice one, and shows that the new C2Ds are sure to be great OCers again.


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice. 

Hopefully they will OC very well with air/water.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2008)

im surprised you guys didnt disable it to a single core and run it even faster


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 3, 2008)

I have that keyboard


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> I have that keyboard



well that obviously makes you the same as those guys


----------



## animaN (Jan 3, 2008)

cdawall said:


> im surprised you guys didnt disable it to a single core and run it even faster



Of course we try it, bealive or not...we didnt get better score  sometimes Spi is just weird


----------



## Demos_sav (Jan 3, 2008)

Good job guys. I wish I had the money for something like that...


----------



## animaN (Jan 3, 2008)

Demos_sav said:


> Good job guys. I wish I had the money for something like that...


Thanks 
You do not need money, you need enthusiasm and hard working if you want to accomplish session like us , money? That peace of paper or plastic just jump over with enthusiasm and hard working


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 3, 2008)

wow, damn nice work!
it's guys like you(sx-team) that make me proud to be an overclocker.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2008)

animaN said:


> Of course we try it, bealive or not...we didnt get better score  sometimes Spi is just weird



really  well thats just wierd 


just wondering is cpuz correct when it says your pushing 1.864v through that cpu?


----------



## animaN (Jan 3, 2008)

cdawall said:


> really  well thats just wierd
> 
> 
> just wondering is cpuz correct when it says your pushing 1.864v through that cpu?



Wierd things happend all a time 
Ooou Yes, Cpu-z is correct. We push that "poor CPU" to 2.05V but nothing good happend, actually we got bigger Spi time... There was a lot of problems with motherboard (coldboot). On that low temperature motherboard was only working with 333 MHz strap, but on air or water cooling is working just fine...well it's not bad after all  No one has better score on SPi 1M in single and dulacore competition


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2008)

cdawall said:


> really  well thats just wierd
> 
> 
> just wondering is cpuz correct when it says your pushing 1.864v through that cpu?



1.864v?


----------



## panchoman (Jan 3, 2008)

cpu-z gets cpu voltages wrong a lot of times, especcially on the intel platform, and on a new cpu thats not even released? its probably wrong. 

nice job guys btw!


----------



## animaN (Jan 3, 2008)

panchoman said:


> cpu-z gets cpu voltages wrong a lot of times, especcially on the intel platform, and on a new cpu thats not even released? its probably wrong.
> 
> nice job guys btw!


Like I wrote  it's correct


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2008)

animaN said:


> Like I wrote  it's correct



good lord thats almost as much as i have pushed thru my more than 2x as large amd  but not quite the 2v i tried


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 3, 2008)

cdawall said:


> good lord thats almost as much as i have pushed thru my more than 2x as large amd  but not quite the 2v i tried



they did try 2v, but with no better results.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 3, 2008)

animaN said:


> Thanks
> You do not need money, you need enthusiasm and hard working if you want to accomplish session like us , money? That peace of paper or plastic just jump over with enthusiasm and hard working



You dont need the money if the kit is donated free


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> they did try 2v, but with no better results.



thats insane!


----------



## animaN (Jan 3, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> You dont need the money if the kit is donated free



Like i told  When you are extreme everybody want's to help you


----------



## animaN (Jan 3, 2008)

cdawall said:


> thats insane!


actually, it is  pretty much safe under LN2 (-110)


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2008)

animaN said:


> actually, it is  pretty much safe under LN2 (-110)



 you should try it on air thats always fun


----------



## animaN (Jan 3, 2008)

cdawall said:


> you should try it on air thats always fun



See my signature


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2008)

animaN said:


> See my signature



see its only stupid if you try it on stock air but then again thats fun  look at the 2.59ghz shot in my sig that was 1.8xv on the stock cooler and i cranked it up to 2.2v i think trying to break 2.6ghz and the thing still runs haha. when i get my lazy ass around to installing that 3400+ claw in my specs now we will see how it like 2.2v to


----------



## animaN (Jan 3, 2008)

cdawall said:


> see its only stupid if you try it on stock air but then again thats fun  look at the 2.59ghz shot in my sig that was 1.8xv on the stock cooler and i cranked it up to 2.2v i think trying to break 2.6ghz and the thing still runs haha. when i get my lazy ass around to installing that 3400+ claw in my specs now we will see how it like 2.2v to


Stock cooler is good  you just need to push him with open window when is -10C hahaha  ofcourse never write that window was opened


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2008)

animaN said:


> Stock cooler is good  you just need to push him with open window when is -10C hahaha  ofcourse never write that window was opened



 i live in south texas i dont think it can get that cold here i did my 2.2v run in a closed case and a 25C room  and the bloody thing didnt die ill have to try a vmod on the board and push it up to 3v or something


----------



## animaN (Jan 3, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i live in south texas i dont think it can get that cold here i did my 2.2v run in a closed case and a 25C room  and the bloody thing didnt die ill have to try a vmod on the board and push it up to 3v or something



Texas?!? OMFG! Thats very good result on that temerature  
Write now in Serbia is -6C  (winter), but we also have summer when is 45C . Basecly is season for OC right now


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats an insane speed and score though.......VERY nice that would put you in 2nd place on these forums! 8.281 being the highest placed, but that was done 2 weeks ago in Greece!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15868


----------



## animaN (Jan 3, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats an insane speed and score though.......VERY nice that would put you in 2nd place on these forums! 8.281 being the highest placed, but that was done 2 weeks ago in Greece!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15868


Thanks 
We know  can't wait to try QX9650


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well done,very nice.

Awsome kit=awesome results.


----------



## Snipe343 (Jan 3, 2008)

Very Nice


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 3, 2008)

I heard wolfdales could do 4Ghz on some good air cooling, (like my cooler ), would that be true?


----------



## animaN (Jan 3, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> I heard wolfdales could do 4Ghz on some good air cooling, (like my cooler ), would that be true?


This E8500 CPU 4.5 GHz @ 1.51V, Cooler Master Gemin air cooler  ofcourse orthos stable


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 3, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> I heard wolfdales could do 4Ghz on some good air cooling, (like my cooler ), would that be true?



I would hope they can do more than that! my E6850 65nm chip will do 4.27gig on air with both cores enabled or 4.43gig on air with just the one core enabled.


----------



## deagle (Jan 3, 2008)

animaN said:


> Thanks
> We know  can't wait to try QX9650




 

first steps...


----------



## BigJoe (Jan 3, 2008)

THX m8s


----------



## animaN (Jan 3, 2008)

deagle said:


> first steps...


Cool!


----------



## Demos_sav (Jan 4, 2008)

animaN said:


> Thanks
> You do not need money, you need enthusiasm and hard working if you want to accomplish session like us , money? That peace of paper or plastic just jump over with enthusiasm and hard working



I've got enthusiasm and damn I work hard. And my P4 in my sig is a proof. But the problem is I am in a f***ing third world country where everything (pc related) is 3x more expensive than the US. To give you an idea of how shitty my country is......

-DDR2-800MHz ram has not yet arrived
-ALL quadcores and (6700 and over) dualcores are too good to be true in my country
-Also from the very few ocing mobos i have seen none has the newest chipsets. Some have 955,965,975etc.I was amazed when I saw a 680i mobo (which costed around $500)
-The best graphic card you can get in my country is 8800GTS 640MB
-When I wanted to buy 1GB 533MHz Hyper X ram I had to make a special order for it and it costed around $200.And that was when in the US everybody was using DDR2-800
:shadedshu

Pentium 3's are considered old, Pentium 4's are considered good and Pentium D's and C2D's are considered extreme. Not to mention almost none has ever heard of a "little" company called AMD

As for enthusiasm I overclock my 3.06GHz cpu to 4.2GHz
My 4-4-4-12 533MHz mixed ram is running 3-4-4-6 at 686MHz
And while EVERYTHING is on air

So that peace of paper and plastic called money is VERY precious for me in my country


----------



## animaN (Jan 4, 2008)

Demos_sav said:


> I've got enthusiasm and damn I work hard. And my P4 in my sig is a proof. But the problem is I am in a f***ing third world country where everything (pc related) is 3x more expensive than the US. To give you an idea of how shitty my country is......
> 
> -DDR2-800MHz ram has not yet arrived
> -ALL quadcores and (6700 and over) dualcores are too good to be true in my country
> ...


OMG...I'm in Serbia, same thing  Cyprus a? You don't have any friends in Greece? or some cousin's in a world? What I'm trying to tell you is that You must consider all possibles solutions 
for example look at this LINK
I made this case and cooling  Do you realy think that I bouth that hardware in Serbia? I mean, yes...20% of that mod (Chieftec LBX case)    but like i told you "use the force Luke!"


----------



## Wile E (Jan 4, 2008)

Man, I need to get some pots for ln2 and dry ice runs.

What mods did you guys have to do to your board?


----------



## animaN (Jan 4, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Man, I need to get some pots for ln2 and dry ice runs.
> 
> What mods did you guys have to do to your board?


none  ASUS maximus extreme  REVIEW
That MB is almost perfect


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 4, 2008)

deagle said:


> first steps...



Is that with air or water? Another member here posted some good temps on ~4.3Ghz on air and a 12 second SuperPi. I think it was Mandelore .....

And to the TS, Good job!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 4, 2008)

animaN said:


> none  ASUS maximus extreme  REVIEW
> That MB is almost perfect


I have a Maximus Formula. I hope it follows in the Extreme's footsteps.

Have to play around more once I get my water loop re-installed. So far it's going OK, but I'm having a little of a hard time adjusting to OCing an Intel. Way different than OCing an AMD.


----------



## animaN (Jan 4, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I have a Maximus Formula. I hope it follows in the Extreme's footsteps.
> 
> Have to play around more once I get my water loop re-installed. So far it's going OK, but I'm having a little of a hard time adjusting to OCing an Intel. Way different than OCing an AMD.


Maximus Formula is on my MB scale @ 3rd place of all time made MB's
It is different  but it's not complicated, You can ask BigJoe (my SXT mate) for help, he got a Maximus Formula


----------



## pt (Jan 4, 2008)

what's the possible price on the e8500?

and congratz on the oc


----------



## animaN (Jan 4, 2008)

here you go


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 4, 2008)

Weird, I don't see the e8190 on your chart.... It's the Wolfdale without VT and a few other possibly uneeded features disabled.


----------



## animaN (Jan 4, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Weird, I don't see the e8190 on your chart.... It's the Wolfdale without VT and a few other possibly uneeded features disabled.



I guess it's old chart


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 4, 2008)

I want a Q9550 but I just cant wait for March or APril   I just cannot go back to a dual core, even if it is a Wolfdale after using a Quad and patience is just not one of my strong points, ATM I have money burning a hole in my pocket (around $700) but nothing to spend it on :shadedshu


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 4, 2008)

You can always buy ME a wolfdale Tatty!


----------



## animaN (Jan 4, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I want a Q9550 but I just cant wait for March or APril   I just cannot go back to a dual core, even if it is a Wolfdale after using a Quad and patience is just not one of my strong points, ATM I have money burning a hole in my pocket (around $700) but nothing to spend it on :shadedshu



Send one 8400 to Demos_sav, he can send a money


----------



## Demos_sav (Jan 4, 2008)

animaN said:


> Send one 8400 to Demos_sav, he can send a money



Lol i'll need a motherboard with that too


----------



## animaN (Jan 4, 2008)

Demos_sav said:


> Lol i'll need a motherboard with that too



, I can send You BIOSTAR TP35D3-A7 Deluxe for only 100 euros , I'am not joking  find somehow ddr3...


----------



## technicks (Jan 4, 2008)

€100= Killer price.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 4, 2008)

animaN said:


> , I can send You BIOSTAR TP35D3-A7 Deluxe for only 100 euros , I'am not joking  find somehow ddr3...



or just cheap DDR2 to begin?


----------



## animaN (Jan 4, 2008)

technicks said:


> €100= Killer price.


Well, thay don't call me good friend just for fun 



cdawall said:


> or just cheap DDR2 to begin?


If I find one ddr2, I'll let you know 

btw I can't set avatar? how come?


----------



## technicks (Jan 4, 2008)

You mean avatar or sig picture?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 4, 2008)

you already have this one?


----------



## animaN (Jan 4, 2008)

cdawall said:


> you already have this one?



hmmm..back to user CP 
roadrunner and coyote 



> You mean avatar or sig picture?


avatar...I did not set that option in UCP


----------



## Demos_sav (Jan 4, 2008)

animaN said:


> , I can send You BIOSTAR TP35D3-A7 Deluxe for only 100 euros , I'am not joking  find somehow ddr3...



And where the hell would I find DDR3 ram? I can buy DDR2 very cheap off the internet but not DDR3

So if I get that mobo it will be sitting on my desk until around 2010.


----------



## animaN (Jan 4, 2008)

Demos_sav said:


> And where the hell would I find DDR3 ram? I can buy DDR2 very cheap off the internet but not DDR3
> 
> So if I get that mobo it will be sitting on my desk until around 2010.



Value ddr3 like this is ok


----------



## Demos_sav (Jan 4, 2008)

animaN said:


> Value ddr3 like this is ok



What? I've ordered some pc2-8500 ram that can do 4-4-4-12 at 1066mhz and it was cheaper than that. Here is what I ordered


----------



## Wile E (Jan 5, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I want a Q9550 but I just cant wait for March or APril   I just cannot go back to a dual core, even if it is a Wolfdale after using a Quad and patience is just not one of my strong points, ATM I have money burning a hole in my pocket (around $700) but nothing to spend it on :shadedshu


Not that people in our position really have the choice to go back to a dual (or an AMD, for that matter). lol.

Sell the Q6600 and your extra vid cards, and buy the QX9650. lol.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 5, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Not that people in our position really have the choice to go back to a dual (or an AMD, for that matter). lol.
> 
> Sell the Q6600 and your extra vid cards, and buy the QX9650. lol.



Lol, thats a thought, already sold the Asus 8800GT, seemed little point keeping it with all these palit 1GB cards lying around   But have kept the MSI 8800GTS cause that is just soooo fast it would be silly not to keep it.  The E6850 and Q6600 are on flea bay and the auction ends today but still wont be enuff for a QX9650 so might get a Xeon quad as a stop gap.


----------



## Judas (Jan 5, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, thats a thought, already sold the Asus 8800GT, seemed little point keeping it with all these palit 1GB cards lying around   But have kept the MSI 8800GTS cause that is just soooo fast it would be silly not to keep it.  The E6850 and Q6600 are on flea bay and the auction ends today but still wont be enuff for a QX9650 so might get a Xeon quad as a stop gap.



I thought you were gonna sell that E6850 to me ?


----------



## btarunr (Jan 5, 2008)

Is that an engineering sample or has the Wolfdale released?


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 5, 2008)

it`a an ES.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 5, 2008)

Judas said:


> I thought you were gonna sell that E6850 to me ?



Lol sorry I forgot, you can always go to e bay and buy it, there is about an hour left......you did have a chance in November though!   my e bay name is the same as here.

Edit:  I got more than I paid for it!


----------



## Judas (Jan 5, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol sorry I forgot, you can always go to e bay and buy it, there is about an hour left......you did have a chance in November though!   my e bay name is the same as here.
> 
> Edit:  I got more than I paid for it!



YUp thats ok.... just went out and got a NEW one for 220e

EDit: i did say in December that i would buy it from you


----------

